
Rogue Bank of England supplier gave clients head start on briefings - vijayr02
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-boe-audio-feed/rogue-bank-of-england-supplier-gave-clients-head-start-on-briefings-idUKKBN1YN02K
======
vijayr02
What I found interesting:

> The rogue supplier also offers high-speed audio services for news
> conferences hosted by the European Central Bank, the U.S. Federal Reserve
> and the Bank of Canada, the newspaper said.

I read (in the Times I think) that each press conference was priced at USD
2.5k - waiting for Matt Levine to do a post on pricing of insider information
:)

